# New trust box in bits already.



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well i picked up my new gearbox yesturday of a nice guy on here with an amazing r33 gtr N1 ex race car. :thumbsup:

I had to drive to Grimsby yesturday to collect which was a very long and boring drive on your own. I left at 9.30am and didn't get back till 6.50pm and only stopped the once to put the box in the boot and head home.  It was 480 miles there and back and managed to almost do it in one tank of fuel from my vectra GSi. It returned a great average of 40mpg all the way there and back. Not bad for a 2.5 V6 :thumbsup:

Well here it is . A Trust/Quaife 6 speed straight cut dog box. 

Well been out there stripping it down and its a bit of a mess.

All fixable but have to see how much it will cost in parts and go from there. Still a bargin at the price i got it for. 

Where to start

Main problem being the layshaft had snapped off at 5th and 6th. This happened to the chap before so have to see why this is happening. 










Then we have 4th gear. Missing a couple of teeth. The layshaft 4th is also scuffed so will have to see it that is usable.










The reverse gear has taken a battering from i guess having troubles selecting it.











Also it has a standard sized input shaft which i was told it was the larger one but i would rather has the stock one so that i dont have to strip and replace the center hub on my tripple plate. :thumbs:










So i will be getting all the prices for the parts sometime this week and going from there.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Jamie,

The look of that reverse gear is familiar, had a few like that!

ALL the parts are marked with a part number and the month/year of manufacture. Make sure you get the latest version of each part for your rebuild.

If you send the part numbers to Tim at SVS he will provide you with a quote for each part. You might also want to consider replacing bearings too given the bits that must have been floating around in there. Tim is the UK outlet for Trust, factory is not authorised to sell direct.

The dogs all all prone to wear, so inspect them all carefully. The selectors are also prone to jump out of their groove.

The parts are not cheap. Expect at least £100/gear, heaven knows what the shaft will cost. Mine used to brake something about every 3,000mile so if you use on road allow for a stripdown or two each year.

Slow changes don't work by the way, you must be quick and positive in selection all the time.

DaveG


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Were the trust boxes made by Quaffe in the UK?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Still are made by Quiafe, including the new sequential.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers for the info mate..

I have been on the phone to Quaife and Tim @Svs today. I have a orginal blue prints for the gearbox that lists all parts number and stuff which i used to cross reference of the numbers on the gears.

I need:

Layshaft with 1st and reverse. E 3F1/11 but they sold the last one to the previous owner which is the one that is snapped now  So it could take up to 4 months for them to make just one shaft as there are none left brand new anywhere now.

4th gear for mainshaft E 3F1/07 IN STOCK

4th gear for layshaft E 3F1/14. Same story as the layshaft 

Reverse idler. E 3F3/17 91.14 IN STOCK. One left 

So now it looks like it wont be rebuilt as there are no parts available at all unless they make them  

If anyone can help find the parts or have any 2nd hard boxes in bits that will sell parts to me then i would be very grateful.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am considering a Trust box right now, but blimey they don't half break a lot don't they? 

I can understand the need for it over a standard 33 box but I'm wondering, if the quicker gear change is actually worth all the hassle on a 34 when the standard 6 speed Getrag is plenty reliable even at say 650wheel hp.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Now you know why it was cheap..........

Tim's a good guy, highly recommend him.

I would treat the '4 months' with caution. 

I'll see if I can track down where my old box is, as I doubt its in a car. Cannot promise anything as it won't be easy. 

DaveG


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea the Getrags are really good bar their syncro problems.

I went for this as it was cheap and its an easier job to put a 6 speed into a r32 r33 this way due to it using the stock casing. No need for loads of other parts  Plus the non syncro's and noise 

Gutted at the moment as i have spent all my money buying it to find that there are no parts left anywhere to buy


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers Dave thanks for your help.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Would be a good idea having all the bits cryogenically hardened before installing the gearbox in the car, it really does help with the longevity.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Failure usually happens when 'shifting' gear, especially 2nd to 3rd, which hardening the parts won't really help much. Might extend the dogs life but not sure if appreciably. It was unusual for an actual gear (aka teeth) to fail, apart from the typical reverse gear damage shown. That fourth gear looks like a lump of metal got caught in there at some time.

The H pattern dog box was designed for racing with an anticipation of regular maintenance, there was nothing in the spec saying 'must last 50,000miles between refurbishments'. 

DaveG


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*hi jammie*

hi mate just seen the pic its worst in there than last time are u hving problems gettin the parts if so send me the part numbers and al try and help u with ur search dan :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea i know this box will need more maintainance then alot of stuff out there but the way I'm looking at it is, the stock box's where lasting me about 200 miles if that so this should last a little longer.

I'm not sure why 4th gear has lost its teeth but the shock that was needed to snap the layshaft twice might have something to do with it. 

The dogs seem to be ok but the bit( hub) that slides into them to lock it into gear has some wear around the egdes.

I think most of the damage to these gearbox's seems to be driver error as there are some people out there with them that have never had any problems.

Im trying to track down these parts everywhere. I'm on SAU as alot of those guys seem to use them

Contacted Trust Japan and waiting for a reply.

Fingers crossed something pops up as i was meant to go to the pod on the 25th for some fun.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you want help on the replacements we can get them


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but Jamie, do you still have the stock centerplate out of your rebuilt with the OSG center plate?

Marc


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Stachi. You need a stock center plate? I had to cut mine to get the bearing out of it for the selector shaft. Sorry mate.

R33 GTR N1 you have pm 

Matty32 you have pm too


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

stachi. 
i have a box in bits that i am working on, i have a giken centre plate to go in so will have a spare std centre plate..need to get the last bits from it shafts etc and that will be going spare. pm me a price for it if your interested.. sorry for thread hijack madden..:thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats alright mr rock


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

cheers buddy..:smokin:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like its quite common. Just done a search and came up with this.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/39009-quaife-gearboxes-etc-tough-nails.html


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Been out there today to strip the shaft out of the box and to strip it down.

Nice peice of kit and not that heavy










There are still two bits that i want to save on it. One it where the bearings sits and goes through the center plate. The other is where 6th gear sits on its bearing. I cant remove them due to the damage to the shaft. It doesn't look like the shaft just gave up for no reason. Check the photo out and follow the splines to where it snapped. Twisted or what.










And here is the 4th gear off the layshaft. Looks abit damaged to me. The 4th on the mainshaft lost some teeth so i guess its eaten this gear slightly.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jamie, tracked down my old Trust dog box and its available for spares. Give me a call.
DaveG


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh oh oh

I cant pm you to get your number but here is mine if you can give me a call. 07595 620787

Cheers mate

Jamie


----------



## kav (Nov 4, 2003)

matty32 said:


> if you want help on the replacements we can get them



Hi Matty, can you get replacements for the HKS dog box ?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Just to update this thread.

Well have spent abit of time today looking into why the trust box snapped the layshaft with R32 combat

I fished it out of the shed and we where going through it selecting all the gears to see if any thing was wrong. Then i noticed that the selector fork for 5th and 6th gear had come lose and the movement in the arm was enough to engage 5th and 6th with out even trying. I selected 4th and by hand i could move the selector and select 6th at the same time. WFT. It has two tappered allen key bolts that have even come undone or not been done up.

So this is why the layshafts snap off with 6th and 5th gear attached.  Poor design 

Something so simple


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Jamie, have come any further with Quaife in the end? Or did you try to give some of the bits to a machine shop to get them copied? Shame on Quaife if its such a poor design and it brakes because of some stupid screws..


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Quaife wont even reply to my emails now mate.

I have found all the parts i need to fix it but its up for sale now. 

Yea all it is is two poxy allen key bolts that have worked loose or had no thread lock put on them and let the the 5th/6th selector fork move on its own. If you went over a hard bump in first it would of selected 6th and the same time as 4th and locked the box up.

I reckon if i was keeping the box i would add a fixed dowel to stop it from twisting or even put a weld onto it


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, I've read you've got a Getrag Box now? They were build not far away from me, so they have to be good  I've got no money whatsoever for car related stuff atm, so I'll be better not asking what you'd be asking for the Trust box 

Dowel pin and/or a small TIG-spot sounds like it would do the job. If it's correctly redone I can't see a reason why it shouldnt be used again. 

Marc

Edit: May I buy the broken bits off of you?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Madden said:


> Quaife wont even reply to my emails now mate.



Quaife web site is down for me, can anyone else get on?

quaife.co.uk


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea the quaife site it working mate

Quaife Engineering, World renowned manufacturer of the Quaife Automatic Torque Biasing,differential, Quaife gearboxes, gearkits and steering racks, as well as numerous other transmission and upgrade parts for road cars, race and ral

Stachi what the hell are you up to now? Stop buying all my stuff :lol

Pm me mate and we can see what we can do


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

*Broken Bits*

Damn, should've been a PM 

Marc


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Madden said:


> Yea the quaife site it working mate
> 
> Quaife Engineering, World renowned manufacturer of the Quaife Automatic Torque Biasing,differential, Quaife gearboxes, gearkits and steering racks, as well as numerous other transmission and upgrade parts for road cars, race and ral


wierd, can't even ping it... oh well thanks for confirming.


----------

